# DLS SCANDINAVIA tweeters



## yogicar (Apr 9, 2011)

DLS Scandinavia Tweeters | eBay


----------



## 6akslo (Aug 4, 2013)

Too much!!! And i prefer Infinity ribbon tweters (luckily i own 5 pairs of them  ) with Dls Ultimate TA2 amp. They sound just gorgeous...


----------

